# Sticky  Please use paragraphs!



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Sometimes, people don't use any paragraphs for a long post, and just post a big wall of text. It's not a rule, but please don't do this! It makes a post unpleasant and hard to read.


----------



## Memories of Silence

If a post has no paragraphs and is long, it is much less likely to receive a reply because most people won’t want to read the whole post - posts like that aren’t nice for people to try to read.


It can also create more work for the moderators, because when we see posts that are big walls of text, sometimes we edit them to add paragraphs and punctuation to make them easier to read and help to make them more likely to receive replies. Please don’t complain or feel offended if your post is edited like this - we do it to help you.


----------

